# Village S.T.O.P.



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Anyone else remember a Hamilton band called the Village S.T.O.P.? They were from the late 60's. I still remember being a young teenager when they played my high school. 

They did the whole stage show. Overhead projector showing glycerine blobs stained with food colouring, strobe lights, flowing robes.

I heard them play King Crimson's "21st Century Schizoid Man" for the first time. Bowled me right over!

The lead singer was Fraser Loveman, if I recall. The bass player that night was Ralph Nielson. The others I don't recall.

There were other local bands like Mara Loves, Old Sailor, Vehicle that played an old converted movie theatre in Stoney Creek called the Camel Stop. 

Just wondering if anyone out there can help maintain the nostalgia...:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Bluesman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Village STOP*

Hi Wild Bill, my daughter happened across this post, might be too late to answer but here it goes. My name is Paul Marcoux and I was the orginal lead player in the STOP. The group you refer to was the second "Fraser Loveman Group" that formed after the STOP split up in 1970. I was in that group also with Terry Walsh on giutar from a group called "Rain" and the Drummer from "The Kidds". I'm having a brain fart cause his name has escaped me at the moment. Fraser has reunited with the orginal bass player from the "Modbeats" (his first band) and is playing around St Catharines right now. As for the "STOP" I have an old website up that is not complete due to lack of material but here's the link for a chuckle:

http://www.execulink.com/~pmarcoux/

The email address on is no longer valid as I have changed it but keep forgetting to update it on the Website. I thought interest in 60's groups had died down so I haven't bothered too much with the Website lately but you can Google it. Long live the 60's - Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

That is so freaking cool that you found Wild Bill's post.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

holy it's-a-small-world-after-all, batman!
welcome to the forum.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bluesman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Update on STOP site*

Have now updated my email address on the STOP website. Looking for anyone with old pictures of the group or old posters etc that they can send me,thanks. Also update on Fraser Loveman. Has named his reunited, and expanded band- "Modbeats Black White & Blue"


----------

